# USB MIDI controller powered by phone charger?



## VgsA (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi there, folks!

I have a CME UF5 gathering dust since forever (they didn't release drivers other than XP so...). Thing is, it has MIDI in/out, and it would be wonderful if I could use it with my synth modules. But I don't have the power adaptor.

Some say you can use the USB cable and a phone charger straight to the wall no problem. Does anyone know if this is true?

For reference:
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6051175

Thanks!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 7, 2018)

You don’t need WalWart PSU as long as USB Power the LCD, not sure if that’s how your controller works.
If PSU is hard to find try sending an email to Jameco.com.
They either have or will make custom PSUs.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 7, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> You don’t need WalWart PSU as long as USB Power the LCD, not sure if that’s how your controller works.
> If PSU is hard to find try sending an email to Jameco.com.
> They either have or will make custom PSUs.


Thank you! You mean power adaptor? There are tons on eBay that would match, but I feel curious if the USB would work with the phone charger.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 7, 2018)

Doubtful. All MIDI Editors and Controllers I know and use have no Lightning connections.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 7, 2018)

But they do have USB. My M-Audio keyboard got it's power from the USB port so I can't see any reason why a charger wouldn't work as long as you don't need the USB port for midi.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 7, 2018)

Dr.Quest said:


> But they do have USB. My M-Audio keyboard got it's power from the USB port so I can't see any reason why a charger wouldn't work as long as you don't need the USB port for midi.



That's the thing. MIDI to my synth via cable, power to my USB directly from the wall. I just told a friend and he said that in the worst case it won't get enough power and won't turn on. So it's ''kind of'' safe to try, I think.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 8, 2018)

Seems like it should work but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## VgsA (Jun 8, 2018)

Dr.Quest said:


> Seems like it should work but I haven't tried it myself.



Although, no idea if I should buy a power supply instead... that way I could use the aftertouch feature... hm...
Thanks for the input. I'll see what I can do


----------

